# where to get kata videos



## thepanjr (Mar 13, 2005)

PLz i need reb tai dai kata videos. These are mostly hard to find i think. Thanks for anyone who gives me info on some websites for this kata. So cya

Sincerly by a karate student


----------



## King_Queen (Mar 16, 2005)

Look I know a website to download katas. I don't think that we have that one, but if you need anymore, tell me. artyon:


----------



## JPH (Mar 17, 2005)

That sounds interesting. Please leave the website info. Thanks.
John


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

huh i dont get it


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

can someone at least tell me i f there is any videos on this style


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok then anyoneknow shotokan videos becauyse they are simliar to reb tai dai style


----------



## gojumaster (Apr 14, 2005)

http://www.goju-ryu.info/


You have to register to get access to the video downloads.

Best Regards,

Russ Smith


----------



## Pale Rider (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't know if the forms you are looking for are similiar to Tang Soo Do forms - if so let me know as I know of at least 2 websites that have Tang Soo Do Hyungs listed (whereas you can download them in either .wmv or mpg)


----------

